# Traitor knight titan



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Couple of shots of my knight. Built out of hammerhead, defiler,land speeder, cod buildings, ork trukk, ig heavy weapons, predator,leman russ and baneblade parts. Still working on the torso at the rear and symbols and trim on the front.
















Any good?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

It is very cool for sure but I have to say that the legs look a bit weedy for such a large model. Might want to beef them up a tad.


----------



## cheaky (Jan 20, 2009)

looks cool, but yeah, legs are too "weedy".

Love the idea with the tank turret, though I'd add wires and stuff coming from it, to look like its been ripped out.

Can't wait to see it finished


----------



## TAUfanatic (Jun 7, 2008)

HO-LY SH*T

thats amazing,I'll agree with the users above me,you should thicken the legs a bit just so it looks better and the model has more support

otherwise,this is really great! if you can make something like this who knows what else you can create,keep it up


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I will probably add some plasticard hydraulic cylinders to the legs to give the appearance of more bulk. The turret is just gripped in the fist at the moment but there is still plenty of detail to add. I am about halfway through revamping the back of the upper torso. Will keep at it. Thanks again.


----------



## rokar4life (Jun 21, 2008)

thats amazing, but all in all how much did all the kits that you made it out of come out to?


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Most of it came out of the bits box. But the most expensive part was buying 2 hammerhead conversion kits to get the ion cannons for the legs, a defiler for the claw and the upper legs and a landspeeder for the head.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

looking good dude, loving the pose aswell, very cool.

+rep


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Well done, great improvisation. Whatever about the legs, the feet are _way_ too small. Maybe the legs wouldn't look so scrawny if the feet looked a bit beefier. But all in all, a brilliant idea.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

The legs might be a bit thin yea, more armour plates would be my sollution. The lower sections looks ok to me, but the upper parts with no armourplates looks thin. I like it though, scratch built things are always fun to see. Im personally interested in the feet, where are they from? Those looks really neat


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Feet. 25mm round base, leman russ large track wheel, 4 tau mussile pods for toes. Front toe actuators are shock absorbers off model monster truck. (Was going to use sleeved plasticard tube and rod.) Ig smoke launcher bases at the inner end of the toe. Actuator for the rear toe is 2 ig mortar tubes.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Update time. I have done most of the rework on the rear now I am back from holidays but as you can see there is more to do. Next comes the additional actuators on the legs, and then maybe the feet. The thing is it is quite stable on the feet it has. Maybe a pair of chimera turrets will do the job. They are around here somewhere.......
















I have added a couple of pics of the cocpit detail also. The landspeeder top is still loose for the painting of the inside of the cockpit.









One final thing. Size. I have a feeling it may be closer to warhound size than knight size. It stands about 200mm tall. Would rather use it as a knight as I like my ccw and the warhound doesn't get that option.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

*Warhound?*

Took the advice regarding the feet. Used 20mm fantasy bases and enlarged the toes. Will detail them later. Also added the actuators to the upper legs. Now the leg armor needs to be looked at. 
Have decided this might be more appropriate as a warhound, though I am not sure what I am going to do with that huge power claw. I have considered mounting an inferno gun on the back of the claw similar to a dread. 
The toes added 4mm to the height and I added annother 8mm in the torso join. Overall height is now around 215-220mm which I understand ia around the accepted height for a warhound.


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

I still think those toes are a bit tiny. I would suggest putting some armor over the bases, as it doesn't look very pretty with them there.

As for armoring the legs, the Warhound titan's leg armor gets thicker the closer it is to the ground.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Plasticard armor and details for the toes and the existing lower leg armor will come off and be redone. It just isn't bulky enough.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Done.
Hopefully this remedies peoples concerns about the legs and feet...


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Decided that it is a warhound and it obviously needs a change to the left arm. Hunted through the bits and decided on the vulcan megabolter. Not the favorite of powergamers but i think a gatling the size of a small tank is pretty cool. Not quite finished but close. A few more details to add.


----------



## Wulfric_Nick (Oct 27, 2009)

Simply Amazing, 
About the feet and legs, looking through the collection of photos, the Armour plates have made it perfect, I wouldn't change it anymore... and makes it very Chaosy! Good!
From Stick Insect to Monster of Death and Destruction... You have done a Fantastic Job... I just wish I had your wallet...!


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

I second Wulfric, it is a truly kick-shit model, well done.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Well done, a huge improvement on the legs and feet. They look like they can actually support the weight of it now. Good looking mega bolter as well.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

*Update time*

Added a selection of chaos symbols anf a dark mech styled emblem and a few other bits and pieces and resprayed it. Started with some of the armour plates and the cockpit.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Spent the weekend on it. Still heaps to go but there will be no more updates. I will put some finished pics up but that will be quite a while away.








































She is now at the point where I would be happy to put it on the table for a game.The rest will bave to be done after I move.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

oooh i like that a lot.

This thing is an amazing build, and the colours look really good together - you should be more than happy to put that on the table.

I think i like the pose best, like it's saying "come get some" in a gravelly voice.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

This is superb, just followed the link from your main army blog, i must say it is an amazing army! i love what you've done with the mechanicus symbol on your titan, it looks very cool!


----------



## Wolf Fang (May 25, 2007)

Wow, that's very good.  I'd be more than happy to go up against that in a game. (Right up to the point where it stomps my models into the dirt. 

Cheers, Wolfie


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Funny you should mention the mechanicus symbol. I was considering removing it for something else, but I will leave it now. Wolf fang, thanks for the comments. Interesting you should mention it stomping your models. It has played only one game where i lent it to my opponent(Friendly). It ripped the heart out of my army in 2 turns. Messy.


----------

